# Agile Toucan



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

"*Agile Toucan*" inspired by Joerg's great design "*Cougar*", but my hands are very small to hold Cougar. So I started to design this to fit my hands also to use flats and tubes in mind. this was given to Dankung last JUL (2010), after many testing of them, revised it in DEC (2010) with major changes. Finally its available now.








​
Still my one is on the way, I'll update how it shoots after getting it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks fantastic good job


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice design. Looks like it means business


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

I really like this design! I was looking for more information about it when I saw it on a Dankung distributors web site and also the Dangkung web site. Please post up some videos of it if you can. I have a Snody Blingshot and I like the way it feels in my hands, but I can't really put a lot of different band types with out a lot of modifications. This looks like it would do the trick! Great job!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

e-shot,
Great design. I hope, that I will be able to get me one of these. I really like the shape of it, it seems very confortable to the hand. Saludos.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

looks like a winner


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Irfan -- that is a great design, something I would buy myself. The next time I can afford it, I will order that from Dankung. I haven't bought a new Dankung in about a year. I hope you'll keep reminding me.


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

I've actually had one of these for awhile now. I think I got it near the end of December 2010. It shoots great and fits my hand very nicely. I'm wondering if the one I got was in a prototype stage. Looks the same though and shoots fantastic.

best,
steve


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great design!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

forest dude said:


> I've actually had one of these for awhile now. I think I got it near the end of December 2010. It shoots great and fits my hand very nicely. I'm wondering if the one I got was in a prototype stage. Looks the same though and shoots fantastic.
> 
> best,
> steve


Steve, Yes in DEC they made about 5 prototypes but I couldn't get any of those your lucky







and there is no major changes between which you got and new ones.


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks, that's good to know. It really is a great design and is the perfect size for me too. Congratulations, this is a very good design!

best,
steve


e~shot said:


> I've actually had one of these for awhile now. I think I got it near the end of December 2010. It shoots great and fits my hand very nicely. I'm wondering if the one I got was in a prototype stage. Looks the same though and shoots fantastic.
> 
> best,
> steve


Steve, Yes in DEC they made about 5 prototypes but I couldn't get any of those your lucky







and there is no major changes between which you got and new ones.
[/quote]


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I have couger, it is well built but it als oquiet big and heavy , your design might work for me.


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

The only difference I can see from the photo is mine does not have the dankung stamp. It's a great little shooter that fits so well in a pocket. I think this will be popular.

best,
Steve


forest dude said:


> I've actually had one of these for awhile now. I think I got it near the end of December 2010. It shoots great and fits my hand very nicely. I'm wondering if the one I got was in a prototype stage. Looks the same though and shoots fantastic.
> 
> best,
> steve


Steve, Yes in DEC they made about 5 prototypes but I couldn't get any of those your lucky







and there is no major changes between which you got and new ones.
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

One of my favorite designs!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Irfan, great design, I like it.
Philly


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

E, that is one heck of a slingshot !!








It looks very serious and sleek. beautiful.

I love the look of dankungs.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice design. I might have to pick me up one for my first metal slingshot.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

are you female shooter?



erlkonig said:


> I have couger, it is well built but it als oquiet big and heavy , your design might work for me.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

erlkonig said:


> I have couger, it is well built but it als oquiet big and heavy , your design might work for me.


Here is Cougar and Toucan comparison


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Irfan, great job. Makes me wanna shoot my dankungs. I think I'll bring them back from their resting place.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Great, I do not have these models, but if you visit my Gallery you will see the dankung I have. Greetings from spain.


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

soon as trulytexas has some, im on board for sure!!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Excelent! eYshot, Muy armonico diseño.

Se antoja para montarle unas cachas exoticas.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I just ordered one. Can't wait. Will give a review when it comes (if it's before my elbow surgery). Thanks Irfan!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Well done, Irfan.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Super nice design Irfan!!! 
I meet the Joerg's one, the Cougar, but the size of this is perfect!! I already buy one today on line, I hope arrive soon (I'm in Mexico)... Could you give us some details about the manufacturing process??

Congrats again for this amazing piece of truly art ...

Regards
JOS


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Chepo69 said:


> Excelent! eYshot, Muy armonico diseño.
> 
> Se antoja para montarle unas cachas exoticas.


Maestro Chepo!! Eres omnipresente!!! Abarcas todo el www de las recuas!! 
Ya viste que si hay una versión con cachas de madera!! Esta hermosa, pero la vi ya cuando mi pedido estaba procesado! mal pex ...lo que seria interesante es HACERLE las cachas una vez la tenga aquí , como vez??? Saludos ...


----------

